# Other Wild Game Recipes



## svk (Feb 1, 2016)

Duck Rumaki

Duck breasts cut into approximately 1" squares
Can of sliced water chestnuts
Bacon
Jalapeño pepper cut into 1/2-1" squares
Lawrys mesquite, steakhouse, or steak and chop marinade
Toothpicks

Cube duck meat and marinade as long as possible in an airtight container (I do 48 hours if my schedule allows). *Side note, never marinade/store uncooked red meat in stainless steel as it can have a reaction with the metal.* 

Cut strips of bacon in half so they are roughly 4-6" long. Assemble duck/water chestnut/jalapeño into a stack and then wrap in bacon. Secure with a toothpick.

Grill until meat is medium rare. Do not overcook duck meat. Delicious when medium rare but rapidly turns to taste like liver when overcooked. 

Option: add a gob of cream cheese to the assembly for an ultra rich appetizer.


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2016)

Hawaiian grouse rumaki:

Same recipe as above but use Lawry's (or Walmart knock off) Hawaiian marinade. Then add a chunk of pineapple to the assembly. 

Substitutions: Use pheasant, turkey, quail, or chicken meat instead. Or add a chunk of green or red sweet pepper.


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 1, 2016)

I've seen a similar recipe for whole dove breasts.
slice the breasts down the edge of both sides of the breast bone , marinade overnight or just dry season the meat.( I use a marinade w red wine, brown sugar,evoo, garlic powder and cracked pepper)
insert strips of jalapeno and cream cheese in the slits and wrap the breast w a whole piece of bacon, secure w water soaked toothpicks and grill to med/rare
I've done it w a slice of jalapeno in one side and onion in the other and it is delicious


----------



## Brushpile (Mar 4, 2016)

2 lbs of ground venison marinating overnight in the fridge to make soft jerky in the dehydrator in the morning. Never used ground meat before, so this is an experimental batch.

Fiery teriyaki jerky seasoning, curing salts, cinnamon chipotle rub, Worcestershire sauce, Emeril's original essence, cayenne pepper. I'm out of soy, and I don't want to overdo it, but, anything else I might should add? Open to suggestions.


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2016)

A little garlic maybe?


----------



## mark2496 (Aug 31, 2016)

One of my favorite simple things to make in the winter is shredded elk tacos.

Put a roast in the crockpot in the morning before work, let it cook all day till its easy to shred, add in some taco seasoning and let it cook some more. Make tacos.


----------



## svk (Nov 9, 2016)

Here's one that people are afraid of but is actually really good.

Boiled deer heart:

-Soak in cold water for 24 hours and rinse well. Try to rinse down into the ventricles of the heart to get any remaining blood clots out.
-Put heart in a fresh pot/sauce pan with enough water to cover. Add 1 tbsp salt and 2-3 bay leaves.
-Boil for 45 minutes.
-Remove and cool. Slice heart into horizontal pieces removing any blood clots from the ventricles. Towards the top there is some fat on the outside of the heart. Cut this off as it will taint the taste of the heart.

Enjoy!

Variation: some folks will slice the heart raw and fry in bacon grease. This is OK but I prefer boiled.


----------



## mark2496 (Nov 9, 2016)

svk said:


> Here's one that people are afraid of but is actually really good.
> 
> Boiled deer heart:
> 
> ...



never had it boiled... might have to try that!

We always did kind of a dry rub with lipton onion soup mix and baked it.


----------



## svk (Nov 9, 2016)

mark2496 said:


> We always did kind of a dry rub with lipton onion soup mix and baked it.


That sounds good too!


----------



## mark2496 (Nov 10, 2016)

svk said:


> That sounds good too!



You won't regret it!


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 15, 2016)

I slice deer hearts about 1/4" starting at the tip and toss the top. Season and chill a few hrs. then saute or grill quickly. A bit chewy but I like it.


----------

